# Kata



## Inglip

I got a new book, and it has  - _kata_ in it. Meaning - _You and me/We_.

I have never come across this before. I am wondering if it is because the book is nearly 40 years old.

Is this word used today?


----------



## niernier

A short answer is no. It is a fact that Tagalog spoken in Manila does not use the dual pronoun kata, but it is possible that some Tagalog dialects particularly those in the rural areas still use the pronoun.


----------



## mataripis

Exactly means "We" and in modern Form it is "Tayo". It is a southern form of Tagalog(Batanggas Province and portion of Cavite and Laguna).The version of this word in southern Tagalog is "Kita".  as in usual song Title  "Mahal Kita"(I love you) or (we love each other) (with mutual understanding).But the old folks of southern Tagalog used kata instead kita when in situation like 1.)  Let's eat!= Kain Kata!  which is also used in bisayan grammar but little bit diff.  (Kaon taka!). Use this "kata" in southern tagalog people and they knew this very well.


----------



## Inglip

It also has tayo in the book.

Kata - I/you - We
Tayo - I/you/others - We

That is what it says. It even has 'kita' in the book, but I have not got to that section. 

So it isn't a word that is too common.


----------



## notnimdab2009

"Kata" is still being use by the people in central luzon, the Kapampangans. The meaning is you and me. 

Mangan kata.

Kain tayo.

Let's eat.


----------

